# PC Games 03/15 mit Vollversion Emergency 2013 + Titelstory Rise of the Tomb Raider



## Schellnkoenig (21. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 03/15 mit Vollversion Emergency 2013 + Titelstory Rise of the Tomb Raider* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 03/15 mit Vollversion Emergency 2013 + Titelstory Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## be2play (21. Februar 2015)

Schöne, ausführliche Umfrage.

Hier mal meine Kurzfassung der wichtigsten Punkte:

- "neues" Logo und Font: Wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich fände es mal an der Zeit, dass PCG einen kompletten Neustart mit völlig verändertem Logo, Layout, Farbgebung und Schriftart hinlegt.

- Veränderungswünsche am Heft: Inhalt sollte ausschließlich aus vielen Tests (auch Budget und DLCs sowie schlechte Titel) und einer stattlichen Anzahl (weniger als Tests) Vorschauen bestehen. Abschaffung von unnötigen Anglizismen. Anschaffung von unnötigen Specials (sowas kann man gerne in den Extended-Versionen anbieten), in einer Spielezeitschrift will ich ausschließlich über Spieletests und Vorschauen informiert werden. Dafür die Seiten lieber zur Einbindung der MMore nutzen und aktuellen MMOs etwas mehr Platz widmen. Rossis Rumpelkammer gehört zum Inventar, also bitte beibehalten.

- Veränderungswünsche an der Internetpräsenz: Werbung nervt! Daher bitte ähnlich der Gamestar ein PCG+ einführen. Ich zahle gerne einen monatlichen Beitrag für eure Arbeit - aber nicht, wenn sie wie im Heft bereits hoffnungslos veraltet ist und auch nicht über aufgezwungene Werbung. Adblock+ ist daher immer an, ein schlechtes Gewissen ist aber auch immer an. Bietet für 3-5€ im Monat eine werbefreie (und zwar OHNE Ausnahme = auch bei sämtlichen Videos, keine Eigenwerbung, kein aufploppendes "könnte sie auch interessieren") Seite mit dem ein oder anderen +-exklusiven Extra an (z.B. 5 Artikel im Monat oder auch, bei 5€, die aktuelle Ausgabe als PDF).


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Februar 2015)

Hm, Emergency 2013...ich zock das 4. immer noch gerne ab und an. Ist das 2013er empfehlenswert? Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2015)

Bin ein klein wenig über die Vollversion enttäuscht. Da hat man in der Vorschau des letzten Heftes ein großes Geheimnis gemacht, da malte man sich schon einen Titel von großem Namen... Und dann ist es doch "nur" dieser Feuerwehr-Simulator. 

Dabei wäre die nächste Vollversion (*Rayman: Origins*) eher so ein großer Game-Hit, den man als Überraschungs-Vollversion hätte reinsetzen können.


----------



## kaputto8800 (21. Februar 2015)

Warum trägt das Titelbild einen XBox-One Exklusiv Titel?


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Warum trägt das Titelbild einen XBox-One Exklusiv Titel?



*facepalm*


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Warum trägt das Titelbild einen XBox-One Exklusiv Titel?



Weil die PC Games in Zukunft neben Pc auch über Xbox One und PS4 berichten wird


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Weil die PC Games in Zukunft neben Pc auch über Xbox One und PS4 berichten wird



sag das nicht so laut, die "Master" Race glaubt das am Ende noch so "toll" wie die Informiert ist


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Warum trägt das Titelbild einen XBox-One Exklusiv Titel?



rise of the tomb raider ist nicht xbox one-exklusiv.


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> rise of the tomb raider ist nicht xbox one-exklusiv.



Doch 

Zeitexklusiv ^^ Microsoft hat mit Koks und Nutten bezahlt das Square Enix es zeitlich exklusiv rausbringt - Wenn das Koks alle ist und die Nutten verbraucht kommt es für die Playstation 4 und Pc raus


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Doch



nein.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2015)

zeitexklusiv != exklusiv ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn das nächste TR für das erste halbe Jahr (oder welcher genaue Zeitraum wurde nochmal genannt?) nur für XBONE verfügbar ist, dann ist das ganz klar eine XBONE-Exklusivität. Wenn auch nur eine Vorübergehende. [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (22. Februar 2015)

Das macht den Titel trotzdem nicht exklusiv - denn sonst würde er ja nie für andere Plattformen erscheinen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> (oder welcher genaue Zeitraum wurde nochmal genannt?)



Bisher gar keiner.
Es wurde nur gesagt, dass das Spiel "möglicherweise irgendwann auch mal für anderen Plattformen erscheinen kann".

Außerdem ist es nicht Xbox One-exklusiv, sondern Xbox-exklusiv.
Es erscheint nämlich auch auf der 360.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2015)

Die dürfen dann eben die Betatester für die anderen spielen  

Übrigens ist bei der Ausgabe eine Vollversion dabei, die ich noch nicht hab   
Hab schon mal etwas durch die Ausgabe geblättert und scheint eine ziemlich gute geworden zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bisher gar keiner.
> Es wurde nur gesagt, dass das Spiel "möglicherweise irgendwann auch mal für anderen Plattformen erscheinen kann".
> 
> Außerdem ist es nicht Xbox One-exklusiv, sondern Xbox-exklusiv.
> Es erscheint nämlich auch auf der 360.



Ach, die hauen es sogar noch für die olle Mühle raus?! DAS war mir entgangen...


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Auf Xbox 360 sieht es dann so aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2015)

Eckige Brüste  Hehe, ist schon irgendwie lustig, wenn man mal wieder alte Spiele zockt oder sich Bilder/Videos dazu anschaut. Wie kantig die Grafik damals war


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Also, ich fand sie spitze.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nicht Xbox One-exklusiv, sondern Xbox-exklusiv.
> Es erscheint nämlich auch auf der 360.



danke. [emoji106]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Also, ich fand sie spitze.


Lara im Allgemeinen oder ihre Spritzbeutel?  [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Also, ich fand sie spitze.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lara im Allgemeinen oder ihre Spritzbeutel?  [emoji1]



Ihr zwei war bestimmt auch aktiv in der News als Pc Games die 10 besten Nudemods (inklusive Tomb Raider) vor 5 Jahren vorgestellt hat ^^


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Das bezweiflie ich. Ich kann ja nicht mal mit zehn Fingern ordentlich schreiben.
Und wenn es tatsächlich stimmte, dass zu viel einhändig schreiben blind machte, wär ich echt total aufgeschmissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ihr zwei war bestimmt auch aktiv in der News als Pc Games die 10 besten Nudemods (inklusive Tomb Raider) vor 5 Jahren vorgestellt hat ^^


Nope. Der "Hairy Pussy"-Patch, auf den ich gehofft hatte, kam ja nie, darum war dieser Nudemod-Trend völlig uninteressant für mich. ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Dann hättest du halt selbst hand anlegen müssen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dann hättest du halt selbst hand anlegen müssen


Wäre mir zu aufwendig. Tausende kleiner virtueller Schamhaare an Miss Crofts Gröttchen zu kleben, dafür geht zu viel Lebenszeit drauf.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Also die Designer von Dead or Alive verdienen ihr Geld damit ^^

Und im asiatischen Raum ist das bestimmt ein anerkannter Beruf ^^


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu aufwendig. Tausende kleiner virtueller Schamhaare an Miss Crofts Gröttchen zu kleben, dafür geht zu viel Lebenszeit drauf.



In "Rise", mit "TressFX"? Ich bitte dich. Du bist doch einfach nur faul.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> In "Rise", mit "TressFX"? Ich bitte dich. Du bist doch einfach nur faul.


Hui, sich physikalisch korrekt bewegender Damenpelz... Man darf nur hoffen dass die junge Lara vor ihrem neuen Abenteuer nicht die Zeit für ihre Intim-Rasur hatte... [emoji6]


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Naja, bin ja kein Amerikaner, würde aber wohl, aus Prinzip, stets gegen einen Bush stimmen.

Aber wenn sich die Haare schon wieder in eine komplett andere Richtung bewegen, wie das Gras direkt daneben, wär ich echt enttäuscht.
So nett es auch aussieht, wenn man mir physikalische Korrektheit vorblubbert, erwarte ich bei Haaren zumindest, dass sie vom Wind beeinflusst werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, bin ja kein Amerikaner, würde aber wohl, aus Prinzip, stets gegen einen Bush stimmen.
> 
> Aber wenn sich die Haare schon wieder in eine komplett andere Richtung bewegen, wie das Gras direkt daneben, wär ich echt enttäuscht.
> So nett es auch aussieht, wenn man mir physikalische Korrektheit vorblubbert, erwarte ich bei Haaren zumindest, dass sie vom Wind beeinflusst werden.


Naja, beim Busch unten rum herrschen andere Gesetze, sofern Lara mehrfach einen fahren lässt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Februar 2015)

Meine Damen und Herren, heute sinkt für sie: Das Niveau!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, heute sinkt für sie: Das Niveau!


Nur heute?!  

Herr Dammes, Sie sind definitiv zu selten im Forum unterwegs. ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, beim Busch unten rum herrschen andere Gesetze, sofern Lara mehrfach einen fahren lässt.



Das steigt nach hinten und nicht nach vorne  ich denk eher ist wie beim achselhaar und brusthaar (männer) bei anstrendung vschwitzt und verklebend 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, heute sinkt für sie: Das Niveau!



And the Band Played on...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMLaxZ39sgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das steigt nach hinten und nicht nach vorne  ich denk eher ist wie beim achselhaar und brusthaar (männer) bei anstrendung vschwitzt und verklebend


So, JETZT wird's unappetitlich... [emoji15] [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Vieleicht hebt es die Verkaufszahlen vom Printmagazin XD

Ich weiss auch nicht plötzlich war der tread ein selbstläufer und wir wurden ganz fix offtopic wie bei den anderen artikeln ^^


----------



## Monalye (22. Februar 2015)

be2play schrieb:


> Anschaffung von unnötigen Specials (sowas kann man gerne in den Extended-Versionen anbieten), in einer Spielezeitschrift will ich ausschließlich über Spieletests und Vorschauen informiert werden. Dafür die Seiten lieber zur Einbindung der MMore nutzen und aktuellen MMOs etwas mehr Platz widmen. Rossis Rumpelkammer gehört zum Inventar, also bitte beibehalten.
> .



Das seh ich völlig anders, wenn es nach mir ginge, könnten noch mehr Specials und Reportagen im Heft sein, es kann nicht dein Ernst sein, das das Sonderheft MMORE in die PCG integriert werden soll. Ich möchte nicht jeden Monat, als fixen Bestandteil, etwas über WoW lesen. Ich denke, du meinst anstatt "Anschaffung" das Wort "Abschaffung", das nur am Rande erwähnt 

Es gibt sicher viele verschiedene Interessen, die nicht leicht unter einen Hut zu bringen sind. Aber das Leser, die kein WoW (mehr) spielen jedes Monat mit seitenlangen Reportagen oder Guides von diesem Game zwangsbeglückt werden, seh ich genausowenig ein, dafür gibt es ja das Sonderheft. Das wäre für mich echt ein Grund das Abo zu kündigen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

ach ja, 2 Punkte am Heft die mir besonders gut gefallen haben:

1. Rossis Rezepte Sammlung war echt schön, angefangen von der Auswahl und auch vorallem von der Präsentation
2. Die Specialvorschauzusammenfassung von den kommenden Weltraumspielen fand ich wirklich gut, davon würde ich gerne mehr lesen wenn sich einmal ein weitere Thema//Genre anbietet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2015)

Der Anriss zu ganz alten Gamepads war richtig nett. Hatte fast vergessen was für gute Controller insbesondere Gravis seinerzeit hatte.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

joa gut, die ganzen Hardwaredinger waren schon nett, aber nur wenn man nicht die PCGH ließt
wobei mir da der leichte Umbau vor einigen Ausgaben mit den Beispielrechnern ganz gut gefallen hat, um auch mal das Positiv hervorzuheben, weil nja, man kannte die Artikel halt


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2015)

ich würde hardware-themen komplett aus der pcgames raushalten, außer vielleicht in ausnahmefällen.
dafür gibt's die pcgh.
ebenfalls für wirklich total überflüssig halte ich auch den einkaufsführer, nicht hingegen die darin ja enthaltenen berichte über dlcs, updates etc. 

(meine letzte ausgabe war die 12/14. also bitte nicht hauen, wenn da vielleicht schon was geändert wurde.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich würde hardware-themen komplett aus der pcgames raushalten, außer vielleicht in ausnahmefällen.
> dafür gibt's die pcgh.
> ebenfalls für wirklich total überflüssig halte ich auch den einkaufsführer, nicht hingegen die darin ja enthaltenen berichte über dlcs, updates etc.
> 
> (meine letzte ausgabe war die 12/14. also bitte nicht hauen, wenn da vielleicht schon was geändert wurde.)


VETO!!! Beides soll drin bleiben. [emoji6]


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

grade die Rechner sind gut, vorallem wenn man jetzt nicht unbedingt sich gleich direkt in die Materie einlesen will oder auch nur nen knappen Überblick nach einem Guten Rechner haben will


----------



## Denis10 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich habe die PC Games noch nicht komplett gelesen, die Ausgabe selber habe ich gut gefunden. Nur der Bericht, der mich am meisten interessiert hat, war etwas schwer zu lesen (Preview über das neue Tomb Raider). Die weiße Schrift war an vielen Stellen einfach etwas unscharf, bzw das Schwarz zu sehr in die Schrift eingedrungen.

Hingegen andere Berichte, die eine weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund haben waren ganz gut lesbar.


----------



## Angry-Angel (2. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> VETO!!! Beides soll drin bleiben. [emoji6]



Ganz meine Meinung! 
Gerade den PC-Einkaufsführer finde ich große Klasse.
Hab mir Ende letzten Jahres aus Mittel- und Highendklasse, basierend auf den PCG-Vorschlägen, was zusammengestellt.


----------

